# Canon, Nikon, Sony, Pentax, Other



## bitm2007 (Mar 19, 2015)

If the worst happened and you lost all your photographic kit, what camera system would you reinvest in ?.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 19, 2015)

Canon.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 19, 2015)

That Pentax K3 is a sweet system. Be interesting so see how their FF will work out.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Considering all the I'm going to jump ship to x or y postings, I'm not seeing much love for the Sony or Nikon, where most people threaten to go! 
I'm sure any of the systems would be better cameras than I need, I'm used to Canon ergonomics menus etc and if I lost all my gear I'd want to replace it and get back to photography without learning a new system so it would take something incredible to change my mind. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 19, 2015)

> Considering all the I'm going to jump ship to x or y postings, I'm not seeing much love for the Sony or Nikon, where most people threaten to go!



I'm surprised that know one's voted Sonikon yet, it's something I'm going to seriously consider if the 5DS's don't meet my expectations. Maybe the landscapers who were calling for more DR etc have jumped ship already, so aren't reading this forum.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 19, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Considering all the I'm going to jump ship to x or y postings, I'm not seeing much love for the Sony or Nikon, where most people threaten to go!
> *I'm sure any of the systems would be better cameras than I need, I'm used to Canon ergonomics menus etc and if I lost all my gear I'd want to replace it and get back to photography without learning a new system so it would take something incredible to change my mind. *
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


+1
Spot-on! Being purely pragmatic about it, this is exactly what I'd do.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 19, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> > Considering all the I'm going to jump ship to x or y postings, I'm not seeing much love for the Sony or Nikon, where most people threaten to go!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that know one's voted Sonikon yet, it's something I'm going to seriously consider if the 5DS's don't meet my expectations. Maybe the landscapers who were calling for more DR etc have jumped ship already, so aren't reading this forum.



Maybe they are like me. I just bought the new Sony A7 II because I was very curious as to how much improvement there would be compared to my Canon 6D. I will say that the sensor produces very nice pics. However, the camera underexposes most shots by 1 full stop, the ergonomics are poor, the kit lens was noticeably soft on the right side, and the viewfinder was very disappointing. Outdoors it is too dark (even set at the max brightness) and indoors it is too light. So you really don't have the advantage of WYSIWYG as you should with mirrorless. If the viewfinder was as good as the Olympus OM-d EM-1's then I might have kept it. But I returned it after 3 days. 

But the sensor is impressive! 8)


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2015)

Canon


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 19, 2015)

dak723 said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > > Considering all the I'm going to jump ship to x or y postings, I'm not seeing much love for the Sony or Nikon, where most people threaten to go!
> ...



Thanks for your reply.

The fact that you found the viewfinder disappointing interests me. I've used an alpha 65 and found the ability to view the image I'd just captured in the electronic viewfinder extremely useful, it's this combined with the DR and 36 MP's that grabbed my interest when the Sony A7 II was announced. I would preorder today if Canon announced something similar. I thought the Sony with a Metabones adaptor may be the best comprise, now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 19, 2015)

Before last year I might have said nikon because of their 14-24. Now that canon released a couple of nice wide angle lenses I'd stay with canon. The only thing I may not repurchase is 24-70 2.8. Lack of IS turns out to be inconvenient after all.


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 19, 2015)

> Before last year I might have said nikon because of their 14-24. Now that canon released a couple of nice wide angle lenses I'd stay with canon. The only thing I may not repurchase is 24-70 2.8. Lack of IS turns out to be inconvenient after all.



The quality optic are the reason i'm sticking with Canon for now, in the hope that one day that they will produce a camera with DR that rival's Nikon's and Sony's 36MP sensor (more MP's and electronic viewfinder would be a bonus). I've recently purchased the 16-35 f4 IS and am amazed at the quility of image it produces, compared to my 17-40mm f4.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 19, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> I'm surprised that know one's voted Sonikon yet,



I think the poll only allows one to select one option.


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 19, 2015)

I actually had to make that decision a couple of years ago and I picked Canon and still would.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2015)

Canon, of course


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 19, 2015)

> I'm surprised that know one's voted Sonikon yet,
> 
> I think the poll only allows one to select one option.



Sony or Nikon, there is now one vote for the former.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 19, 2015)

Due to the lenses that I use my only choices are Canon or Nikon - the others simply don't make them.
I am not certain how the Nikon 800 F5.6 compares to the Canon one, but for my other focal lengths Canon appears to have the edge.
The two types on Nikon bodies that I have tried (D800E and D4) didn't bowl me over for my uses.
Overall it would have to be Canon as I have no other choice.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Mar 19, 2015)

I too will rebuild with canon. my first slr was a FTb-n. and I did try some Sony point and shoots. A super zoom and a Kodak point and shoot. I found out I like raw data and the power of interchangeable lens. mirror slap not a issue. these are so quite compared to my FTb-n and my ae1 program ah the good days =D


----------



## dak723 (Mar 20, 2015)

bitm2007 said:



> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > bitm2007 said:
> ...



I wouldn't make any decisions based on something that is merely my opinion. I found the viewfinder disappointing compared to my experience with the Olympus Em-1. You may find the viewfinder is fine. I would just just make sure - if you want to try one out - that you buy from a place where you can return the camera (and metabones adapter if you go that route). Comments on the internet are useful, but can't really give you an answer. Only your own opinion will matter in the end.


----------



## FEBS (Mar 20, 2015)

Canon.

Main reasons the lenses, flash system and ergonomics shared by the cameras like 1Dx, 5D3 and 7D2.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 20, 2015)

No vote for Nikon? 
Where are the users of D810? :

Without irony.


----------



## RobertP (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd be looking at a D750 and some of Nikon's 1.8G primes.


----------

